# Maid in Dubai



## xpoussardin (Nov 3, 2008)

We have tried to look for a new maid since our maid is leaving at the end of April. Most of those we called never replied and a couple of philippinos changed their mind at the last minute. 
If you know of someone with good credentials please let me know. Alternatively i am always happy to get free tips!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

What you described is veeery typical for philipinos, they always do that
try to look for Sri Lankan, they are cleaning much better than anyone else
what's your location and are you looking for live-in or out?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> What you described is veeery typical for philipinos, they always do that
> try to look for Sri Lankan, they are cleaning much better than anyone else
> what's your location and are you looking for live-in or out?


I have deleted various post over the past few days for racist comments. Please do not make such generalisations.

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I have deleted various post over the past few days for racist comments. Please do not make such generalisations.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba, because it was getting quite irritating. I don't know why people think racism will be tolerated here. Do they not read the forum rules before joining?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks Elphaba, because it was getting quite irritating. I don't know why people think racism will be tolerated here. Do they not read the forum rules before joining?


I was beginning to think that I had missed the memo from the Municipality telling us it is Racism Week in Dubai.  

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I was beginning to think that I had missed the memo from the Municipality telling us it is Racism Week in Dubai.
> 
> -


You might want to go update your email addy. I got the message


----------

